# texas master electrician exam



## codeworks (May 22, 2012)

does anyone know who the testing agency is administering the Texas Master Electrician for the State of Texas, Pearson-Vue, or ?


----------



## Dennis (May 22, 2012)

NCBB?  http://www.nbcc.org/StateLicensure/Registration


----------



## Dennis (May 22, 2012)

Sorry NBCC


----------



## codeworks (May 22, 2012)

national board for certified counselors is testing electricians for the state of texas ?  i didn't get that


----------



## codeworks (May 22, 2012)

i just went to the texas licensing site, its PSI


----------



## Dennis (May 22, 2012)

codeworks said:
			
		

> national board for certified counselors is testing electricians for the state of texas ?  i didn't get that


Sorry I goggled it and I should have read that more closely....


----------



## codeworks (May 22, 2012)

ci, ees bueno


----------



## Pcinspector1 (May 23, 2012)

Se puede tomarr el examen en espanol?

pc1


----------



## codeworks (May 23, 2012)

no, i don't think i'll be taking the exam in spanish. i know little (poquito ?  sp)


----------

